# Otley and District CS show



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone going? It's not until 2 December, LexiLou is going with Nala, and one of the other Tau pups may be going along, her owners plan to enter her when they get chance.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

We'll be there with the border collies 

We go every year - it's a nice show and it's within walking distance of the German Christmas Market, which is a good bonus.

Would love to see Nala (and LexiLou of course) - hope we manage to catch each other and say hello.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll be there as well with Zasa and Rhuna, and Lola's owners may enter if they have chance. Look forward to meeting you, me and Nicki are looking forward to battling it out for last and second last places


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll be holding the Flatcoat. 
But you knew that already.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing you all - SL it will be great to meet in the flesh after all the discussions we've had on here


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Any details on this show? Is it a companion show?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

http://fossedata.co.uk/downloads/pdf/OTLE_DEC_12_Schedule.pdf

It's an open show


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm going to take wrags if i can get a bit more weight of her...It will be her 1st show in 12mths ...We have been there a few times and it's a nice show...
As there are a few people going maybe we should have a mini pf get together


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Does your dog have to do something or just stand and walk about?


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

We won't be showing but I'm quite tempted to go and watch, we're hoping our next whippet pup will be our first show dog and we've not even spectated at a proper show before


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

hutch6 said:


> Does your dog have to do something or just stand and walk about?


They stand and walk about.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm also tempted. It's not too far away for a visit.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> Does your dog have to do something or just stand and walk about?





terencesmum said:


> They stand and walk about.


Or, in the case of border collies, stand and run - and run - and run  Most judges move them around the ring twice, then for each individual dog they usually ask for a triangle, an up and down, and then a circle to the back of the line. And most will ask for another up and down for the dogs they short-list.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> Does your dog have to do something or just stand and walk about?


It's a conformation show, so it's to judge how the dog *looks* and (possibly more importantly) moves. Not everything at a conformation show can be judged, but if a dog has a dodgy temperament for example, it can be obvious, not always, but I know some judges who won't place a dog if it displays poor behaviour, particularly where the breed standard specifically states that the temperament with other dogs should be good.

Mini PF get together sounds like a good idea, I've no idea yet what time judging starts but I'll be near the gundogs!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> They stand and walk about.


I have to run I'll have you know, and attempt to stop the mad flatcoat from cantering and eating the lead so the judge can see how she moves other than having a fit on the lead!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Mini PF get together sounds like a good idea, I've no idea yet what time judging starts but I'll be near the gundogs!!


I'll be near the border collies or the YKC ring - so if you see a little plump blonde in a Spellweaver T-shirt peering suspiciously at the flat-coated owners you'll know its me.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> I'll be near the border collies or the YKC ring - so if you see a little plump blonde in a Spellweaver T-shirt peering suspiciously at the flat-coated owners you'll know its me.


I hope you're not going to ignore the chocolate drop then??  

I'll most likely look like I've been dragged through a hedge backwards, which is my usual look, in stunning scruffy dog walking gear!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

If there is loads of PFers, I can test some baking on everybody!!!! 
Eh, I mean provide some delicious baked wares.... :aureola:


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll be by the gundogs with the yeti....I mean springer :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Lola's owners have entered her for the show, so that's definitely two Tau pups, and Rhuna, and of course everyone else who's entering.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

I might turn up with the nutter cross then as it could be a good experience and trainign opportunity for her so I could be there all day or just 2mins, I'll have to see how she is on the day.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> I might turn up with the nutter cross then as it could be a good experience and trainign opportunity for her so I could be there all day or just 2mins, I'll have to see how she is on the day.


Only dogs entered in the show can be admitted so you'd have to enter her "Not for Competition". It costs £1.00 and online entries close on Mon Sept 12th. You can't enter on the day - oh, and she has to be KC registered before you can enter her NFC.

You can enter online here: Fosse Data: Championship Dog Show Schedules, Results and Information


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

She's just a mutt so not KC registered. That rules us out.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

That's a shame, it would have been nice to see a few other faces with or without dogs. 

I'm just about to b*gga off out with the girls, I desperately need to get Rhuna sorted out for next weekend, and am determined to practice getting her to run without going mental. I have avoided the temptation, as advised at the last show, to put some weight on the pup, she's perfect as she is.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I have not entered my springer as her coat is still out of condition after the pups but i am still going as i am having a table selling slicker brushes...I have boxes of them...So hope you all come over and say Helloooooo  Alison


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I love springers said:


> I have not entered my springer as her coat is still out of condition after the pups but i am still going as i am having a table selling slicker brushes...I have boxes of them...So hope you all come over and say Helloooooo  Alison


I don't need a slicker brush, but I'll keep an eye out for you and come and say hello (disclaimer here that the flatcoat may wreck your stand)


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I don't need a slicker brush, but I'll keep an eye out for you and come and say hello (disclaimer here that the flatcoat may wreck your stand)


I am hoping to stand by the door so that when i am done i can get out easily...

Yes if you get time pop over and say hi...

I will be watching out for your dog


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I love springers said:


> I am hoping to stand by the door so that when i am done i can get out easily...
> 
> Yes if you get time pop over and say hi...
> 
> I will be watching out for your dog


That should read 'dogs', I'll have Rhuna and Zasa with me, Indie and Tau will be in the back of the car as the OH has a business meeting.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> That should read 'dogs', I'll have Rhuna and Zasa with me, Indie and Tau will be in the back of the car as the OH has a business meeting.


Oh, they will be there, too? :001_wub:
They could all go and see Terence after. :lol:


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I might bring my springer pup over...She is not entered but i might be able to put her in a crate behind my table...It will be good experience for her.......

Sleeping_Lion i'm sure your dogs are very well behaved and have manners to spare :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I love springers said:


> I might bring my springer pup over...She is not entered but i might be able to put her in a crate behind my table...It will be good experience for her.......
> 
> Sleeping_Lion i'm sure your dogs are very well behaved and have manners to spare :001_rolleyes:


Well that cheered me up on a rainy Monday morning when I know I've got to go out on site in a few hours!


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Well that cheered me up on a rainy Monday morning when I know I've got to go out on site in a few hours!


I'm glad it cheered you up....And yes it is a horrible day....


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

People who have been to this show before, what's the parking like? Trying to decide if we should drive in or get the train.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> People who have been to this show before, what's the parking like? Trying to decide if we should drive in or get the train.


I've no idea, I hope someone else with local knowledge can answer, I hate built up areas so I may be a little fidgetty on the day!!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I've no idea, I hope someone else with local knowledge can answer, I hate built up areas so I may be a little fidgetty on the day!!


I work at the university and parking is awful, generally. Get there early, I would say. There are some multi-storeys nearby, but parking around the university is not great.
Mind you, it might be okay, if you go early on the Sunday.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> I work at the university and parking is awful, generally. Get there early, I would say. There are some multi-storeys nearby, but parking around the university is not great.
> Mind you, it might be okay, if you go early on the Sunday.


Will check what time judging starts and get there at an appropriate time, I'm counting on you for a helping hand with the flatcoat!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Will check what time judging starts and get there at an appropriate time, I'm counting on you for a helping hand with the flatcoat!


I know. In fact, I am refusing to go unless I get to look after the Flatcoat and if anybody else gets to look after her, I will sulk. And keep the Stollen to myself.   
We will get there early (with Stollen  ).


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Lol, I need to get directions yet!


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

terencesmum said:


> I work at the university and parking is awful, generally. Get there early, I would say. There are some multi-storeys nearby, but parking around the university is not great.
> Mind you, it might be okay, if you go early on the Sunday.


Thanks, train it is for us then, much less scary than hunting round for somewhere to park!!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Thanks, train it is for us then, much less scary than hunting round for somewhere to park!!


And it means you can get sloshed on mulled wine at the German Christmas market after.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Thanks, train it is for us then, much less scary than hunting round for somewhere to park!!


I'll be the neurotic looking woman with a black flatcoat, chocolate numpty pup, and some mad German woman shoving stollen towards me whilst trying to sneak off with the flatcoat 

That's about right isn't it Steph?


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'll be the neurotic looking woman with a black flatcoat, chocolate numpty pup, and some mad German woman shoving stollen towards me whilst trying to sneak off with the flatcoat
> 
> That's about right isn't it Steph?


Don't forget to mention the manic 4-year old who will be clinging on to you. 
She might be confused, though, if there is you AND Craig. Who will she choose. :lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> Don't forget to mention the manic 4-year old who will be clinging on to you.
> She might be confused, though, if there is you AND Craig. Who will she choose. :lol:


I'm hoping Craig!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm hoping Craig!


Craig is hoping you.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Is there something wrong with my child? I am developing a complex. :yikes:


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

We'll be going without any dogs but will most likely be lurking round the whippets initially then wandering round the trade stands.

I'm reasonably easy to spot as I've currently got orange (as in proper orange) hair :biggrin:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> We'll be going without any dogs but will most likely be lurking round the whippets initially then wandering round the trade stands.
> 
> I'm reasonably easy to spot as I've currently got orange (as in proper orange) hair :biggrin:


I'm not sure how big a show it is, but I'll be at the gundog ring(s) for obvious reasons. I think I may be recogniseable......


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

The show is held in the sports hall near the swimming pool and there is a bit of parking around there...But i have been there 3 times and always get lost..Sat nav once sent me the wrong way down a one way street..I will be there about 8am so i can set my table up...Hopefully i will be the door...:ihih:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I love springers said:


> The show is held in the sports hall near the swimming pool and there is a bit of parking around there...But i have been there 3 times and always get lost..Sat nav once sent me the wrong way down a one way street..I will be there about 8am so i can set my table up...Hopefully i will be the door...:ihih:


If you are trying to steal the Flatcoat, forget it. I've got first dibs.  :lol:


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

terencesmum said:


> If you are trying to steal the Flatcoat, forget it. I've got first dibs.  :lol:


No problem...You have first dibs then i get her for the rest of the day 

Why do you think i want to get by the door with my stall.......i will need a quick get away....:sneaky2:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll be there with a herd of weimys!
you'll spot me with the bows on my wellies!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

DT said:


> I'll be there with a herd of weimys!
> you'll spot me with the bows on my wellies!


Ooooh, Weimys. 
Although, you'll look funny in the middle of Leeds with Wellies on.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

This is fast becoming a PF meet-up! I'll be the little plump blonde in the black "Spellweaver" T shirt peering suspiciously at everyone with a flat coat or a weimy!

We should be able to find each other easily enough - there are only five rings - border collies are first in ring 5, golden retrievers are first in ring 4, whippets are first in ring 3.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm in classes 17 and 24 in the gundog ring, judging starts at 10am and parking is supposed to be a bit iffy, so I may be there fairly early on.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm in classes 17 and 24 in the gundog ring, judging starts at 10am and parking is supposed to be a bit iffy, so I may be there fairly early on.


Don't get there too early - they won't let you in before 9. The trick is to arrive at about a quarter to nine so that by the time you have loaded up your show gear and walked from the car park, they are just about ready for letting you in  We'll be there around then - we're first in the ring and will have a bit of grooming to do beforehand, but once the breed classes are over we'll have a goodish wait until the YKC handling classes.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Don't know if you have been emailed but i have had one saying that there will only be cakes and beverages on sale due to restrictions impossed by the university......Just thought i would post this so you all know......


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I just spoke to somebody at the uni about parking and he said there shouldn't be any problems parking as the uni opens up their restricted parking. 
SL will be coming to mine first anyway. 
Let's hope Mr T doesn't mess up Rhuna's carefully coiffed locks. :lol:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I love springers said:


> Don't know if you have been emailed but i have had one saying that there will only be cakes and beverages on sale due to restrictions impossed by the university......Just thought i would post this so you all know......


Wot - no bacon sarnies :yikes: You can't have a dog show without bacon sarnies :w00t:

And they usually do very nice trifles ............... hope they count as cakes


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm going with the skinny chocolate thing, I'll be somewhere near the mad dog lady with the flatcoat and the strange german woman!!!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> I'm going with the skinny chocolate thing, I'll be somewhere near the mad dog lady with the flatcoat and the *strange* german woman!!!


Strange???? STRANGE?????? I'll give Nala a lift, you might have to walk, lady.  :dita:

(kidding)


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> I'm going with the skinny chocolate thing, I'll be somewhere near the mad dog lady with the flatcoat and the strange german woman!!!


You and me both hen, except mine's slightly bigger than yours, and tends to roll onto her back when strangers go over her *sigh*

I hope you've resisted temptation to put any cushioning on your pup? Just in case she loses a few lbs on the morning of the show...... 



terencesmum said:


> Strange???? STRANGE?????? I'll give Nala a lift, you might have to walk, lady.  :dita:
> 
> (kidding)


Judging by the company you keep, I'd say you were VERY strange


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice strange Steph, nice strange.

Nala has lost weight if anything Jo on her jollies......*sigh* if she was skinny before she is practically non existant now.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> Nice strange Steph, nice strange.
> 
> Nala has lost weight if anything Jo on her jollies......*sigh* if she was skinny before she is practically non existant now.


Have you trimmed her tail twizzle? Or am I doing it first thing in the morning?


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Have you trimmed her tail twizzle? Or am I doing it first thing in the morning?


I'll do it and you can fix it tomorrow


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Is she still walking like a duck?


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Is she still walking like a duck?


Always....

If i can get her to move properly she moves really nicely.....


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> Always....
> 
> If i can get her to move properly she moves really nicely.....


I think you're secretly starving her into submission, poor annorexic puppy


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Nice strange Steph, nice strange.
> 
> Nala has lost weight if anything Jo on her jollies......*sigh* if she was skinny before she is practically non existant now.


Nice strange? Hm, not sure about that one.... :sosp:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> Nice strange? Hm, not sure about that one.... :sosp:


She's probably off giving Nala a few more helpings


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Tail trimmed and i even braved her claws took the ends off them too...


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh my Lord, I'm drying out hot dog treats in the oven, and it stinks to high heaven! Or hell, depending which way you look at it!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Liver cooked, suits ironed, car packed - only the dogs to bath now and I'll be doing that as soon as they get back from their walk with the OH - and then we're all ready for tomorrow!


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Unfortunately looks like we're not going to be able to make it now, really disappointed as I was looking forward to it


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Liver cooked, suits ironed, car packed - only the dogs to bath now and I'll be doing that as soon as they get back from their walk with the OH - and then we're all ready for tomorrow!


Ummm, dogs slightly tidied up, might brush them in the morning (if they stand still long enough) and make sure they don't stink of fox poo 



WeedySeaDragon said:


> Unfortunately looks like we're not going to be able to make it now, really disappointed as I was looking forward to it


I hope you can, if not, there's one at Pontefract in the new year, can post details of that if you want to pop along and say hello


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Ummm, dogs slightly tidied up, might brush them in the morning (if they stand still long enough) and make sure they don't stink of fox poo


I'd leave it as long as possible. I am sure Mr T will rearrange all your carefully brushed dogs' coats.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> I'd leave it as long as possible. I am sure Mr T will rearrange all your carefully brushed dogs' coats.


Mr T is only getting to see Iddie B! The beautifully preened Rhuna (ehem) and Zasa (ok, maybe not) will be esconsed in the back of the car, escorted by Tau, who brooks no nonsense!!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Mr T is only getting to see Iddie B! The beautifully preened Rhuna (ehem) and Zasa (ok, maybe not) will be esconsed in the back of the car, escorted by Tau, who brooks no nonsense!!


And Nala. 
Nicki is coming to our little pre-show soiree, too.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> And Nala.
> Nicki is coming to our little pre-show soiree, too.


The tone of the occasion has gone downhill then


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> The tone of the occasion has gone downhill then


I know, we are letting all the riff raff in.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I mean, Nicki blames that poor pup for walking like a duck, I haven't said anything to her, but what's that saying about dogs taking after their owners 

I think I may need to renew my passport at this stage......... ho hum......... :ihih:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I mean, Nicki blames that poor pup for walking like a duck, I haven't said anything to her, but what's that saying about dogs taking after their owners
> 
> I think I may need to renew my passport at this stage......... ho hum......... :ihih:


We love you, Nicki!!! Honest. :laugh:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> We love you, Nicki!!! Honest. :laugh:


Its ok i forgive you both crazy dog lady and strange german woman!!!!

And Jo Spellweaver has just summed up the differene between us newbies and these established showing types, not only has she IRONED her clothes, shes wearing a suit!!! Mines jeans and a jumper, smart jeans and jumper though.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> Its ok i forgive you both crazy dog lady and strange german woman!!!!
> 
> And Jo Spellweaver has just summed up the differene between us newbies and these established showing types, not only has she IRONED her clothes, shes wearing a suit!!! Mines jeans and a jumper, smart jeans and jumper though.


I'm wearing a ghillie suit for camouflage


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> And Jo Spellweaver has just summed up the differene between us newbies and these established showing types, not only has she IRONED her clothes, shes wearing a suit!!! Mines jeans and a jumper, smart jeans and jumper though.


Heh heh - me, a suit? :lol: I'd better explain - I've ironed the _girls'_ suits. I'll be the one in the black trousers and black T-shirt covered with dog hairs - and maybe a scruffy green jacket if it's cold!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm wearing a ghillie suit for camouflage


If you blend in with the surroundings, I might not be able to return that Flatcoat of yours.  Singing:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

It was lovely to meet people today, including seeing Lola again, and although she probably doesn't remember me it felt like she did from the fusses I got. She's a very pretty girl and her owners enjoyed the day, even if it did drag on and classes seemed to get swapped around from the order they were in the catalogue for some reason! 

We didn't get placed with Zasa, but I got second in the AV Gundog Junior class with Rhuna, who made it safely back with me despite Steph's best attempts to steal her.  

Had a lovely day, met some more lovely people, met a lovely mastiff boy who Rhuna fell in love with, and a GSD, and a curly coat, she's ever so slightly fickle when it comes to the boys  

Will maybe see you again Val with your lot at another show, was lovely to finally meet you, well done with your girls/boys, will let you break the news of your places


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes it was lovely to meet you - and TerencesMum and Lexilou too - and all your lovely dogs of course. It's great to be able to put faces to names now  and I hope we do meet up at other shows.

I peered suspiciously at several people with weimys but no-one peered back and said "hello, I'm DT" - although one woman in an oatmeal off-the-shoulder jumper did look as if she might be going to report me to the committee if I didn't stop it 

I was really pleased with the show day too - Xia and Leon both came first in their classes; and Quinny wasn't placed in his breed class but came second with Emma in the YKC Handling.

I just wish they would hold this show in a venue more easy to find because even though I've been many times I still get lost in Leeds. I found the M621 with no problem on the way home - until I realised I was going in completely the opposite direction and had to come off at the next exit, go right round the roundabout, and back the other way! :lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Yes it was lovely to meet you - and TerencesMum and Lexilou too - and all your lovely dogs of course. It's great to be able to put faces to names now  and I hope we do meet up at other shows.
> 
> I peered suspiciously at several people with weimys but no-one peered back and said "hello, I'm DT" - although one woman in an oatmeal off-the-shoulder jumper did look as if she might be going to report me to the committee if I didn't stop it
> 
> ...


We were looking for the wellies but no-one was wearing wellies! DT you will have to make yourself much more obvious next time out!!

Well done with those firsts places missus, and with the junior handling, you must be chuffed.

I picked up about five schedules that seemed close enough to pop along to in the new year, one of them is Otley again, it helps having a friend who works at the University to guide you to parking spots close by, and plies you with tea and stollen afterwards 

I know Leeds a little bit as I've examined some of the structures round there, but the M621 is a nightmare, you're lucky you didn't come off at a junction where there isn't a roundabout, there are a couple!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

The Border Collie Club of Great Britain Champ Show is usually on the same day as the Otley show in March, so we probably won't be there.

We did pick up a schedule for the North Lincs Dog Club open show on 1st April, which has import register classes. We thought we might take Tarot there to let him get a feel for what a show is like before we go to Welks. He won't be in with a chance of winning anything because there are only graduate and open classes (and he will be a minor puppy), but at least it will get him used to being in a show environment.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I may have to go to that one just to meet a bergamasco! I don't think I've seen one in the flesh


----------

